# الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون



## samehnoushy (7 يناير 2011)

*لاتخافوا انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2011)

*شكرااااااا samehnoushy
سلام المسيح ​*


----------

